# Pugfest 2013 - 14 July 2013



## Stufarri (Feb 26, 2007)

www.pscuk.net

Hello Everyone!

I am the Chairman of Peugeot Sport Club and I thought I'd post up to invite you all to Pugfest on 14th July 2013 at the beautiful venue, Prescott Hill climb.

Bugatti Owners' Club
Prescott Hill
Gotherington
Cheltenham
Glos. 
GL52 9RD

The Peugeot Sport Club UK has been an entity for quite some time and the club celebrated it's 25th anniversary in 2010. This will be Pugfest's 13th year and the club itself has been holding conventions since the club began as the 205 GTI Club in 1985.

It's that time again and Pugfest this year will be on Sunday 14th July. We are inviting Peugeot related clubs along to the show again this year and there are tickets available on the gate for anyone that wants to attend.

Kids under 16 are free!

Tickets cost £10 and £20 if camping the night before.

More info is here : www.pugfest.co.uk with tickets on sale in April/May 2013

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask by emailing me [email protected] or liaising with our magazine Editor Rich Shorrock on [email protected].

Hope to see you all there!

Stu


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Me and Betty will be there this/next year.


----------



## Thug Pug (Nov 16, 2010)

Looking good iplod999 I will be there in my 205 CTI aswell










Rab E.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm thinking of going in my RCZ. Will be my first time


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Prescott Hill climb is such an awesome venue, last time I was there was a cold morning in December and a guy stuck his TVR in a hedge showing off :/
Have fun


----------



## Thug Pug (Nov 16, 2010)

Would be great to see you there Blueberry. There is a show and shine with all different classes from newbies to concours.

Rab E.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Thug Pug said:


> Would be great to see you there Blueberry. There is a show and shine with all different classes from newbies to concours.
> 
> Rab E.


Is there really? Have you got more details?


----------



## Thug Pug (Nov 16, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> Is there really? Have you got more details?


Hi mate the Pugfest site is www.pugfest.co.uk and the Peugeot Sport Club UK site is www.pscuk.net details on how to enter etc will be posted up when the tickets going on sale.

Rab E.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

When is it going to move to a different venue Stu?

Its been at Prescott since time and memorial.


----------



## Stufarri (Feb 26, 2007)

We have looked at other venues Nick but none come close to Prescott.

The setting is outstanding and we will struggle to better it anywhere else.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Stufarri said:


> We have looked at other venues Nick but none come close to Prescott.
> 
> The setting is outstanding and we will struggle to better it anywhere else.


Granted its a pretty place but having been there once there is not much drive for me to go back year after year.

Just my opinion. Hope you have a great day though.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

I'll be there mate with my old rotter and a rather special car too (currently in build).

First time attendance in almost 10 years of 205 ownership!!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Thug Pug said:


> Looking good iplod999 I will be there in my 205 CTI aswell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:argie: stunning car mate, credit to you.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I may pop along in this:









Not a sport, but hey, still a pig ..


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

dooka said:


> I may pop along in this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you a member of CPUK???


----------



## jerry306 (Dec 22, 2011)

If i have the time,i will drive over from Holland again. Always a good event.
Nice location.


----------



## Stufarri (Feb 26, 2007)

dooka said:


> I may pop along in this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this at the NEC on the CPUK stand - we have invited CPUK as a Special Club so look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## Stufarri (Feb 26, 2007)

jerry306 said:


> If i have the time,i will drive over from Holland again. Always a good event.
> Nice location.


Look forward to seeing you if you can make it. We have other Dutch visitors travelling over too for the show.


----------



## Stufarri (Feb 26, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> Granted its a pretty place but having been there once there is not much drive for me to go back year after year.
> 
> Just my opinion. Hope you have a great day though.


Give it a try this year Nick and get chatting, it would be good to catch up face to face!

On a serious note the event really comes into it's own as a chance to get together with friends and catch up and enjoy the atmosphere of the cars and people.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Stufarri said:


> Give it a try this year Nick and get chatting, it would be good to catch up face to face!
> 
> On a serious note the event really comes into it's own as a chance to get together with friends and catch up and enjoy the atmosphere of the cars and people.


Maybe Stu...will have been a while since we met....christ think the last time was the PSOOC AGM at the Coventry Museum when I was the Editor....I still see Adrian Butt so will see if he is going and may well bring Pugly up.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> Are you a member of CPUK???


Kind of, my Father is the Charman ..


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

dooka said:


> Kind of, my Father is the Charman ..


You dad is Ian!!!

Small world been working closely with him last year and Peugeot for the 208 GTI launch with Peugeot UK.


----------

